# Troy Lee Designs - UPS / BP 7850-HW Shirt and LPS / BP 7605 Shorts - Review 4/2/13



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

Troy Lee Designs - UPS 7850-HW Protective Shirt and LPS 7605 Protective Shorts - Review 4/2/13
Also called *BP* 7850-HW Protective Shirt and *BP* 7605 Protective Shorts.

This is the unboxing and initial impressions post. A more thorough review will follow in the coming weeks!

Im writing this review because I found remarkably little information or pictures while doing my own research. I feel high end products warrant more detailed customer reviews. I hope it helps anyone who is in the market for base layer protection such as these 2!

*NOTE: I'm 6'5", 240lbs, and my arms/legs/torso are proportionate*
My measurements: Chest = 44inch, Top of shoulder to hip = 20 inch, Flexed Bicep = 17inch, Waist = 37.5 inch (normally more like 34), Waist line to top of knee = 19 inch, Pant inseam = 36 inch, Short inseam (groin to top of knee) = 12 inches, Thigh diameter (mid point between knee and hip) = 27 inch.

Initial thoughts and fit:

I went with the UPS 7850-HW Shirt in XL. The shirt fits almost perfectly in XL. Any tighter and it might be a pain to get on or off. Also being on the lower end of the chest range gives more breathing room, literally. It also fits well in the mid section, usually Im swimming in XL shirts but this is more fitted. Im curious how it will fit when I drop 10-15lbs over the season. For me, in XL, I would describe it as "loose fitted" not compression like. Overall it feels a little more protective than I thought it would. Many of the pads can be removed to allow for a custom set up or make room for a neck brace. The open arm pits and wide neck line are nice features. I can definitely see wearing this shirt under moto style chest protectors for added protection though comfort could be questionable. Fabric is 2 types of mesh. The grey parts are a more traditional mesh that isn't very stretchy. The black mesh is finer and much more stretchy. Both fabrics are mostly Nylon with Spandex. None of the material is Under Armour like (polyester and spandex), which is kind of disappointing. Hopefully the mesh will stay cooler, drier and wont smell as much as Under Armour like material would.

The LPS 7605 Shorts (padded chamois) is a Large. Based on my current measurements an XL would be the more logical choice. I'm already regretting it. For a normal chamois I run a large but, the combination of being less stretchy and needing to drop some lbs makes for a poor fit. Hopefully I can live with it until Im in shape. For cold weather riding (below 40 degrees F) I like to wear compression shorts under my chamois, this would likely be a little too tight with the current fit. That said, the thigh protection seems pretty complete. Most of these padded chamois seemed to lack protection towards the front or inside of the thigh, this one does not. The LPS 7605 however, does not have hip protection. I dont think it would have been too hard to add removable hip pads or offer a version with them. Other padded chamois that had hip protection seemed to lack adequate thigh protection which led me to this choice. Something I wasnt expecting was the shape of the seat pad. In other chamois they are the shape of a seat. This one is more symmetrical or bow tie shaped. As a result, this seems like it could be more comfortable and protective. The fabric is typical of chamois, mostly polyester with spandex. Im not sure which part is considered "mesh" but the mesh is mostly nylon with spandex.

Feel free to ask questions and I will post more in this thread after a couple weeks of ride time!









Fit guide off TLD's website









Front View









Rear View









Inside Front View









Inside Rear View









Inside Front









Inside Back









Front View









Side View









Rear view


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and impressions! Agree with you on little info on these products, only thing I found when researching was a post on ride monkey from when it first came out. I literally just ordered the shirt over the weekend myself, should have it on Friday, although I can't ride for a feew more weeks bleh. Decided I needed to take my protection more seriously after separating my shoulder 4.5 weeks ago.

The other option is the Leatt 3DF body protector, which has a nice zipper to help get it off, but they don't have a short sleeve version like the TLD one unfortunately


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Just curious how this has been working out for you? Still happy with it ? How has it performed? I am looking at this shirt to replace an aged and smelly pressure suit.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

bump


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

I actually have the 7855 shirt(adds elbow protection) and the 7605 shorts. I've been happy with both.

As far as the shirt, I decided to have someone sew in a small pocket on the back below the rest of the armor. I felt there was a small gap in protection. I had a back protector from a motorcycle suit that I wasn't using that I cut up and put in that pocket. I wear a jersey over the shirt. I was hoping for that to help the longevity of the shirt. The occasional brush with a tree has caused it to tear in a couple of places on the shoulder, but nothing too bad. I'm not normally one to be bothered by heat during activities like motorcycling, as I can wear a leather suit in the middle of summer no problem here in the SE US. Add in pedaling with my full face helmet and this shirt and I can start to overheat. Bad humidity and over about 75F and the shirt is a bit too much for me. I then have to go with elbow armor only. 

The shorts are nice, but about the only thing I can say is that the chamois isn't overly thick. I was getting a bit sore so lately I've worn another lycra liner with a thicker chamois on top of the TLD shorts. Under would be fine too, but the TLD shorts are great about not chafing me so I like them as the base layer. This is all seat dependent of course. I'm trying a new seat now that may fit me better and negate the need for the extra liner. 

I try not to crash(duh) so I haven't had many bad wrecks lately. I'm sure both have helped my hips, elbows, and shoulders a time or two. I can't really comment on the protection in other areas in worse wrecks.

I'm 5'6", 150lbs, 38" chest, 31" waist. I have both in size small.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello jtnord;
I just purchased a pair of the TLD BP7605 padded shorts in size large, and they look great, padding is good - the fit is great too - well so far. Now I have to go riding thru the trails to test them out. The only problem I see at moment is the fit in the waist. It seems the elastic waist band is somewhat flimsy - do you acknowledge this too? Otherwise the fit is great. i may have to tighten the waist band someway; sew or safety pin? what are your recommendations??? also, how is the BP7850 shirt?

thanks
jc


----------

